# The Big Bang Theory club



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 17, 2010)

This thread is for anyone who enjoys the tv series The Big Bang Theory on CBS. any comments likes, dislikes or quotes.

Current members

1.RespectTheBlade

2. Zangviper

3. Barubu

4. Kinova

5. _Ditto_

6. Blastoise

7. Zackrinian

8.


etc,etc,.

NOTE: all members must pay $42.17 subscription fee to join club.
.....
Bazinga.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 17, 2010)

There already was an official club here, but since nothing much happens there, I'll join this one too.


----------



## Barubu (Jun 17, 2010)

IWANNAJOIN BIG BANG THEORY IS AWESOMESOS!


----------



## Kinova (Jun 17, 2010)

I _hate_ the Big Bang Theory.

Bazinga!


----------



## Diz (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh Sheldon makes me laugh. I love the Big Bang Theory


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 17, 2010)

mathsciencehistory unravelingthemystery that all started withabig *bangBANG*

*dances*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 17, 2010)

Yay! More Big Bang Theory fans!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 17, 2010)

MMYES Big Bang Theory. *grabs seasons 1 & 2 on DVD from my collection*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 17, 2010)

so... confirmation time!.
current members so far are:

1.RespectTheBlade
2.Zangviper
3.Barubu
4.Kinova
5._Ditto_
6.Blastoise
7.Zackrinian

(will edit first post later, don't have time now)


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jun 18, 2010)

No way would I ever join this stupid club...

_Bazinga!_

Remember though, if I join, I have to sit in my spot.


----------

